# Per Inch Pricing...



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Im going to set up a bracket of 1-3/ 3-6/ 6-9/ 9-12 and quote a per bracket price for removals.

Since we all know that if we get say five inches were talking two visits.

Do you guys that quote per inch like this raise your rate as you go? Or drop it by a percentage.

Meaning.....1 to 3 costs say 75 dollars......we get 5 inches of snow which is two scoops for me. Do I charge more than 150? Or less than 150?

Also....what are the thoughts on salting. Just include it in all prices and quote a salt only price when a salting will handle the fall or ice? Or always charge separately for it.

I know this stuffs been asked a million times more than likely.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I charge a flat rate for 1-3. Then X amount per inch after 3". Then the X gets doubled if its past 7"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I have one account that's charged per inch, the rest are on contract rates.

It's a lot that's approx 15k sq ft, in a squared off "C" shape with approx 200' of straight shot sidewalk.

I charge $100 for 2-5", $150 for 5-10" and $200 for 10"+ in a 24 hour period, from the start of snowfall.

The sidewalks are done at the end of the storm, or before the auto parts store is open, the employees take care of it during the day.

Here in MN, we don't get alot of storms that dump 10+" in a day, mostly the 2-5".

I'm trying to get them to drop the trigger down to 1", but.... I guess they figure people working on their cars in the middle of winter are already wearing boots.


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks guys.

I see everyones got their own variation of three or four different basic strategies. 

Im new to snow removal but have been in the green industry for 20 years. 

Thanks for the input and any more and I appologize for the newbie questions.

I'll be asking more as time goes on....just a warning.

lol


----------



## NEHawaiian (Apr 14, 2005)

I really think that you lose money charging by the inch. I know guys here in CT and MA that tried to charge by the inch. Some customers complain that the snow on the property is not ___inches. I think if you do, I would state that the amount of snowfall is determined by the local airport or weather authority. I also think you make more money charging per plow for the simple fact you can charge a clean up fee for tidying up the snow(clearing away from drains etc.) if needed.


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Thats basically how Ive been bidding. A per push price based on hourly, and product used quoted in advance and then I include a subsequent charge of a little more than half normal price for additional visits during the same storm.

Beginning at 2 to 3 and coming back as often as the storm dictates and I believe Ill have a five hour route or so....maybe a little less than that depending on what sells.

Even during a heavy fast falling storm I will be able to manage them just fine.

I also use that same secondary visit charge as my detailing cleanup charge.

Just bid one at 150 per push including salt, and each subsequent visit is 80 dollars.

Thats the same as pricing it 1 to 3 at 150....3 to 6 at 230....and so on. I know I could potentially get hammered if two inches an hour fall but thats rare and no matter how you price.....we all deal with that concern.

Its 80 dollars to detail and clean and for those storms where a shovel and some salt will suffice.

I think thats a good plan. More confusing on the front end for the customer, and I believe thats why a lot use the inch bracket method. Its easier to soak in. I also always quote a contract price (up to 50") and a per inch price for the remainder of the seasons services if needed above fifty with documentation of snow accumulations as a courtesy.

Course they are all different. Mrs Smith gives me 20 cash cookies and fills my thermos so whatever....lol


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Per storm in this area........... People would be out with a tape measure before you start plowing. We don't have time to mess around with that!!!!! it only takes a few more min's to push 7 inches over 4 inches.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

DJC said:


> Per storm in this area........... People would be out with a tape measure before you start plowing. We don't have time to mess around with that!!!!! it only takes a few more min's to push 7 inches over 4 inches.


i hope your just kidding around Right ???

Unless your talking driveways

The differance between 4 and 7 inches is a whole push....dont try to push 7 inches on a single push this is when stuff starts breaking....

As soon as snow hits 3 inches our trucks roll out.....if a night snow that is

If its a day snow we start pushing at 1.5.....unless its a salt account then we ussually just melt the whole storm with salt then go back and clean-up the parking spaces at night

I think we can ll agree that trucks, and plows are to expencive to be beating them up by trying to cowboy 7 inches of snow.....dont get me wrong it will do it but its hard on the equipment and it will take you longer beacuse you will have to take small bites and you will likely have more spill off


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Five star, yes I was talking private drives. Com is a different story


----------



## fulltiltwill (Aug 23, 2005)

*Per push works for me*

Most of my accounts are medical buildings and we start pushing and salting at 1in. And we try to get there after everother in. if it keeps snowing. I like to plow with the storm easier on the equipment and more pushes.


----------

